# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Contest for the Month April 2020

## Nfri

Hello!

...there, after few years. Whole world is in quarantine right now, so leťs find something positive to do during our home stay. I would love to setup another friendly contest to boost our motivation in course of April.
Unlike classic competition, it's not mainly focused on dream control and lucid activities. It is less time consuming and more casual, because posting digital dream journal entry on Dreamviews is optional and scoring is simplified.

*LIVE SCORESHEET*
_(updated weekly)_


*Rules*


- There is no need for registration, just type your *first post - not later than 10th of April and you are signed in*
- Continuously post your results at least once every 4 days if possible in the contest's thread which *starts on 1. April at 20:00 of your local time
- Contest ends 30. April at 11:00 a.m. your local time*
- No cheating!
- Use healthy self-criticism
- Posting your dreams on Dreamviews DJ is optional, since lot of people do not record their dreams in english and in digital form, so it is less consuming to write it twice, but if any interesting experience is involved, everyone apreciate your sharings
- Recording your dreams in your own way of dream journaling is necessary for valid points (paper/electronic/audio), but no need to show the evidence. (Be honest with yourself)

*Skill level categories
*
Please choose your level category to compete with suitable competitors. You can switch your group during the contest (if you are too good, you can go upwards to higher group or vice versa)

*Expert* – more than 3 lucid dreams per week awarage

*Intermediate* – 1 to 3 lucid dreams per week avarage

*Beginner* - less than 1 lucid dream per week avarage



*Points categories*



*Wbtbs (Wake back to bed)*

- For valid points do some activity like dream journaling, reading or get up and do some activity that makes you more awake (walking, sitting and reading, eating, stretching...) Choose your way of wbtb that suits you best
- 1 wbtb = 1 point
- limit of wbtbs is 2 per night (max 2 points a night)
- for valid points, you don't need to become lucid after wbtb


*Dream recall
*
*Non lucid dreams*
- for valid points dreams are recorded by your method (written by hand, pc, audio record...)
- 1 dream fragment recorded = 0,5 point (fragments recalled from the same dream are limited by total 1 point, so if you have 3 fragments from the one specific dream, it is still 1 point total - it can't exceed 1 point - same dream means you are remembering theme of the dream or connection of the fragments
- 1 non lucid dream recorded = 1 point ( memory of action or series actions in one dream)
- semi lucid counts as non lucid dreams

*Lucid dreams*
- 1 lucid dream recorded = 5 points ( If it's series of DEILDs, it's 5 points for all DEILDs in total. Benefits for Deilders is in lucid dream time category)
- semi-lucid dream is not counting as a lucid dream, but as non lucid dream


*Lucid dream time*
(you get points for recorded dreams + lucid dream time points)

- one of the main pillar of this contest is to focus on the ongoing time in lucid dream state and knowing the precise lucidity duration, always keep this on mind
- longer lucidity = more points
- be sober in estimating the time spent in lucid dream


0,01 to 5 minutes category = 2 point
6 to 10 minutes category = 4 points
11-15 minutes category = 6 points
16-20 minutes category = 8 points
20+ minutes = 10 points
Maximum points in one lucid dream time is 10 points
(for example 42 minutes dream time = 10 points)
(for example 14 minutes dream time = 6 points)
Every single lucid dream has its own points for lucid time


*Scoring template*

- please try to post your points clearly and simple as posibble but you can do it your way. For example this is my system:

Day 1
1 wbtb = 1 point
3 fragments = 1,5 points (from two separated dreams)
2 dreams = 2 points
1. lucid dream = 5 points
10 minutes in lucid dream time = 4 points
2. lucid dream = 5 points
22 minutes in lucid dream time = 10 points

*night total = 28,5*

*contest total = 28,5 points*


*Prices*

Winners of  each category will be remembered as *COOLEST LUCID APRIL PEOPLE* and will be awarded with some community hall points, which can be spent in dreamviews market!

CONTEST STARTS 1. April 20:00 P.M. OF YOUR LOCAL TIME, GOOD LUCK!

----------


## Nfri

My category will be Intermediate.

Had a adventurous dream this morning in sort of like mmo rpg open world game style. I did quest wrong and all the sudden the realm was attacked by big npc green birds, but it was fun. Rehearsing my dream recall for the contest...

----------


## Sivason

I like how stream lined these rules are! I will play. I will be in advanced. I have been super busy and not focusing on dreaming, but this will give me a fun thing to get me going again.

----------


## squidnapping

I'd be Intermediate.

1/4/20
1 fragment = ,5 points
3 dreams = 3 points
No lucid dreams
Night total = 3,5 points

I had a really intense non-lucid about fighting zombies though. B-)

----------


## RelicWraith

Ah... I was looking for more motivation. Thanks!

I'll sign up for expert.

----------


## 9sk

Intermediate.

----------


## squidnapping

2/4/20
6 dreams = 6 points
1 lucid dream = 5 points
<5 min in LD = 2 points
Night total = 13 points
Contest total = 16,5 points

----------


## Occipitalred

Yay, I was in the mood for a contest!

I sign up for the intermediate league 

Luckily I remembered one dream today haha
*April 1*
1 dream = 1 pt  
_I'm part of a race of giant spiders, migrating across the sky. We get an extra pair of wings every night which is nice because we also tend to lose them. I'm sometimes also an old man with no legs or wheelchair and I need the assistance of my grand daughter to climb in the Para-transit._
*April 2*
1 dream = 1 pt
_Competing in a competition on a ship. At our turn we must dive in the pool far below us, complete some quest and climb back up._
*Competition total = 2 pt*

2 pts, going strong! haha

----------


## dolphin

I'll sign up for expert league

*Night 1*
1 dream = 1 point
lucid dream = 5 points
4 minutes = 2 points
lucid dream = 5 points
3 minutes = 2 points

*night total = 15 points
competition total = 15 points
total lucid time = 7 minutes*

----------


## Sivason

1st: 1 dream=1
2nd: 4 dreams=4, wbtb:1
running total=6

I actually knew I was dreaming in two dreams, so in a way that was lucid, but I did not remember the contest or to attempt to interact. In the 1st I just watched pink oyster mushrooms bloom like flowers for a minute or so thinking, "wow, trying to grow those has sunk deep into my mind enough to influence my dreams; that looks really cool." The second was about as basic. I watched a scene and thought something like, "what is that persons name in real life, I think the dream is using the wrong name." I am not going to count those as lucid for the contest.

----------


## michael79

I want to play too, not for the prize, but for the boosted lucidity. Rules looks simple which is good, I never record my lucid dreams digitally, only on toilet paper. It says what I can win, but it didn't say what I can lose, I still love my kidneys.  :wink2: 

I'm choosing intermediate group.

*01.04*
2x wbtb = 2 points
2x fragments = 1 point
1x lucid dream = 5 points
5 minutes = 2 points
Total 10 points
VILD

*02.04*
2x wbtb = 2 points
1x fragment = 0.5 points
1x dream = 1 point
Total 3.5 points

*03.04*
2x wbtb = 2 points
2x fragments = 1 point
3x Lucid dream = 15 points
Duration 3x5 minutes = 6 points
Edit: 1xdream = 1 point (during a nap)
Total 25 points
MILD, DILD, WILD

*Month total: 38.5 points*

----------


## dolphin

*Night 2*
1 dream = 1 point
1 lucid dream = 5 points
3 minutes = 2 points

*night total = 8 points
competition total = 23 points
total lucid time = 10 minutes*

----------


## michael79

*04.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
1x fragment = 0.5pt
1x dream = 1pt
*Edit*: 1x fragment = .5pt during nap
Total 3pt
*Month total 41.5pt*

----------


## Occipitalred

2 more nights, 2 more points, haha
*April 3*
1 dream: 1pt
_Maintenance duty in a small cozy store, working for Tom Nooks style except not._
*April 4*
1 dream: 1 pt
_Road trip in South American city, watching a horror film while driving, the scenes play according to the streets I drive on so I must plan out my trip on a map to optimize how much of the film we are getting._
*Competition total: 4 pts*

----------


## Nfri

1. night
1 fragment
2 dreams 
1 wbtb
= 3,5 points

2. night
2 dreams
1 wbtb
= 3 points

3. night
nothing

4. night
1 fragment
2 dreams
= 2,5 points

*contest total = 9 points*





> squidnapping



congrats to your first contest lucid!  :smiley:  what was it about?  :tongue2: 





> michael79: I never record my lucid dreams digitally, only on toilet paper.



Toilet paper is allowed, but i guess you will have hard time to buy some these days  ::D: 

scoresheet updated

----------


## dolphin

*Night 3*
0 points

*Night 4*
1 dream = 1 point
lucid dream = 5 points
3 minutes = 2 points
lucid dream = 5 points
3 minutes = 2 points

*night total = 15 points
competition total = 38 points
total lucid time = 16 minutes*

----------


## michael79

*05.05*
2x wbtb = 2pt
1x dream = 1pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt
8 minutes = 4pt
Total: 12pt

*Month total 53.5pt*

*Moving to Expert group!*

----------


## Sivason

lots of nothing. Having pleasant vivid dreams, but my recall is shot from lack of effort. 2 more nights= 2 dreams and 2 wbtb, total=6

running total=12 points.

----------


## Azaleaj

I’d like to join. I’ve been having less than 1 LD a week so I’ll be in the beginner category. This should be fun!

----------


## Occipitalred

Gaining some recall momentum...  :tongue2: 

*April 5*    3pts
1 wbtb: 1pt
2 dreams : 2pts

*Spoiler* for _Dreams Summary_: 



- Robot company sends me on errands for their show. Transition to a classroom. Transition to the neglect of the professor's child.
- Events at home, then following someone into the woods, to a fallen log. There's a spot where plants are growing upwards. This is a place where dreaming has occurred. 



*April 6*    5pts
1 wbtb: 1pt
4 dreams: 4pts

*Spoiler* for _Dreams Summary_: 



- Family gathering at a family friend's house. I also talk with some friends here and then leave to see other friends. My dad is walking a new dog that looks Halloweeney (more skinny, lots of fur on shoulders, with smiley face). I pet him on the head. We find my friend on the phone.
- Playing pretend wolf with kids of an outdoor community. Then, singing songs first just me and one kid, then the whole community. Platform game. Character gets stuck rising up in a building. I hear there's trouble. So, I climb horizontal poles to assist... to a class. Slideshow. Family with one letter on shirt back. Joke with professor. Now following royal professor in a mansion through elevators and playing boardgames with her and her children. Seagulls collecting feathers for nest. I win same time as another person.  
- Party with friends. Have to uncover gifts we brought for the others. Sampling gifts at the store. Next day, boyfriend gets porcupine meat delivered home. I want some too and I say I dreamed about the pamphlet he is ordering from. 
- Working around an administrative office. One clerk cooks for the whole team but we don't see eye to eye.



*Contest Total*
12pts

----------


## RelicWraith

Hmmm... Gotta focus...

*Nights 1 - 4*
Dream Fragments (6) - 3 points

*Night 5*
Dream Fragments (2) - 1 point
Lucid Dream (1) - 5 points
LD Duration (>5 minutes) - 2 points


*Spoiler* for _LD Summary_: 



Walking around locally at daytime. Got aware when I found I could float. Noticed the moon above the clouds. I tried drawing it closer, then tried flying to it, but couldn't. Warp. I was somewhere that was completely on fire! The flames didn't bother me, though the hot air itself did keep me from breathing much. Such discomfort woke me up promptly.  



*Night Total - 11 points* 
*Competition Total - 11 points*

----------


## dolphin

*Night 5*
3 dreams = 3 points
lucid dream = 5 points
2 minutes = 2 points

*night total = 10 points
competition total = 48 points
total lucid time = 18 minutes*

----------


## Azaleaj

Night 1 for me
4/6/2020
WBTB 1
2 snippets 1
2 regular dreams 2
1 lucid dream 5
Dream of 5 minutes 2
Night total=11 pts 
Total=11 pts

----------


## zelcrow

Hey everyone, count me in!  I'll start in the beginner category as I've been having less than one LD per week lately.  I'm excited to be a part of another contest!  Glad I made the cutoff date :Bliss: 

April 1
Non-lucid x 3 = 3.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

April 2
2 Non-lucids = 2.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

April 3
4 Non-lucids = 4.0
1 Non-lucid Fragment = 0.5
1 WBTB = 1.0

April 4
3 Non-lucids = 3.0

April 5
-------

April 6
3 Non-lucids = 3.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Contest Total = 19.5

----------


## dolphin

*Night 6*
3 dreams = 3 points
*
night total = 3 points
competition total = 51 points
total lucid time = 18 minutes*

----------


## michael79

*06.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
1x dream = 1pt
Total: 2pt

*07.04*
2x wbtb = 2pt
4x dream = 4pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt
6 minutes = 4pt
Total: 15pt

*Month Total: 60.5pt*





> It seems I mix the wrong herbs, because I got some very vivid dreams. My two wbtb failed, but got one after I woke up and tried to fall asleep again. Tried SSILD, but I got too focused and couldn't fall asleep, tried WILD to no avail, tried VILD but my visualization wasn't stable enough and was falling apart before entering the dream, then I thought what if somebody else create the entry for me. I visualize a man, I have not an idea why Sageous name come to my mind, but he suddenly appeared in front of me in a flesh(he is the only one I know how he look irl.
> 
> He glance at me and walk ahead in the darkness of my eyes creating a door, he enter inside and I follow him, I get directly into the dream, I emerged into one very enormous movie theatre, the screen was very large and there were five floors of seats, the ceiling was at least seven floors high, the dream was very stable, no need for further stabilization. I walk around and enter in the hallway, on the wall in front of me there was a big movie poster with text above "showing now", I come closer to the poster to see it in details, I couldn't believe my eyes, I was on the poster clothed in some fancy battle armor in action pose, an explosion behind me and an alien ship. The title was "Stardust" and there were list of main actors, my real name was there "playing as himself", producer "Sageous", I freak out, I turn my head around to see if text are gonna change, but it didn't. There were other pictures on the wall, scenes from the movie, just then I recognize it, this was the dream I was having at the beginning of the night. It was about an alien invasion, me and my brother fighting the aliens with giant mech's which we accidentally found in a underground cave. It looked like power rangers but with horror elements and battle like Pacific rim. I couldn't believe my eyes and said something like "who is watching me" "how", but the dream turn black and I wake up.
> 
> I wonder what the hell was that? Maybe I need a vacation, because surely that was freakish.

----------


## zelcrow

April 7
9 Non-lucids = 9.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 9.0
Contest total = 28.5

----------


## RelicWraith

Ok, this is better. Not so much in points, but hey, I ain't complaining.

*Night 6*
Dream Fragments (2) - 1 point
Lucid Dream (1) - 5 points
LD Duration (5 - 10 minutes) - 4 points

Link to DJ entry

*Night Total - 9 points* 
*Competition Total - 20 points*

----------


## michael79

*08.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
3x dream = 3pt( one of which was in reoccurring place, god I love to visit old dream places and on top of that I was giving an interview about lucidity to a local newspaper, I even propose to interviewer giving him lessons about lucidity.)
Total: 4pt

*Month total: 64.5pt*

----------


## dolphin

*night 7*

2 dreams = 2 points

*night total = 2 points
competition total = 53 points
total lucid time = 18 minutes*

----------


## zelcrow

April 8
2 Non-lucids = 2.0
2 Non-lucid Fragments = 1.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 4.0
Contest total = 32.5

----------


## Occipitalred

Damn, two more nights and no lucids... This contest is not having the effect I hoped haha. I guess it's back to DV school for me once this is over. 

*April 7* 
3 dreams: 3 pts
_- New City buses with rotating round brushes below them polishing the roads. The investors are impressed.
- Loitering around a mall
- Dream about brother turned into cow we keep in parents' walk-in closet. Feeling depressed about his fate._ 
Attempted a WILD during the day. As I drifted asleep, I was walking down stairs but suddenly, my legs gave way to my body and I unceremonously crashed to the ground. The impact woke me with the vivid sensation still fresh. I was too awake to try again during the day so no WILD  :Sad:  

*April 8*
3 dreams: 3pts
_- Visiting ex and his boyfriend. Polite encounter and uneventful_
_- Commuting dream_
_- Game dream, including cool visual effects happening at certain sites (ex. golden owl), partnered with a girlfriend. Stop at the bathroom in a cupboard._

*Competition total: 18 pts*

----------


## zelcrow

April 9
3 Non-lucids = 3.0
2 Non-lucid Fragments = 1.0

Night total = 4.0
Contest total = 36.5

No WBTB as I couldn't sleep until 4 a.m.  I know, Occipitalred!  I've been enjoying Daniel Love's daily streams for the month.  No lucids yet. But I've never tried the DV school here so I'll have to check that out come May.

----------


## dolphin

*night 8*
3 dreams = 3 points
lucid dream = 5 points
3 minutes = 2 points

*night total = 10 points
competition total = 63 points
total lucid time = 21 minutes*

----------


## michael79

*09.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
3x dream = 3pt
Total: 4pt

*Month total: 68.5pt
Total lucidity: 34 min*

----------


## dolphin

*night 9*
2 dreams = 2 points
lucid dream = 5 points
1 minute = 2 points
lucid dream = 5 points
4 minutes = 2 points

*night total = 16 points
competition total = 79 points
total lucid time = 26 minutes*

----------


## zelcrow

April 10
2 Non-lucids = 2.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 3.0
Contest total = 39.5

----------


## Occipitalred

Finally, my first April lucid dream today!

18 pts
*April 9*
3 dreams: 3pts 
_Outing and apocalypse. In 3rd dream, I have secondary lucidity. I don't think about it but I use powers (flying and quick speed), not because I have powers in my role, but because it's a dream, so I can. I pass through this beautiful flooded forest on floating wood path that acts as if fixed, which was very uncanny._

*April 10*
2 dreams: 2 pts
_Reflection and puzzle game. WILD attempt during the day but received a call so no luck._

*April 11*
4 dreams: 4 pts
1 wbtb: 1 pt
1 lucid (4 min): 5 pts + 2 pts
_Soon after a wbtb attempt, I dream I am in a marching army. Our bottom halfs are all giant snake bodies trailing far behind us. So I imagine, we are actually a slithering army. I am the King of these half human half snake people and I march in the second row. After short banter, I can see the enemy army appear ahead of us. I know if I had been alone at this point, I would have run away but we're a group. And the group is ready for war; we go for it, like a big wave. Our weapons are lances and somehow I have as many as I want to block and pierce through the enemy. I do wonder about the logistics of having long bodies (anyone we miss can just stab us in the... 5 meter long... back). In the chaos, I have the aha moment "I am dreaming" and I float up not far above the chaos. I want to stabilize somewhere so I float further. Near me, are humans and they are partying, one of them calls out to me. There's a lot going on so I keep on my way, floating. Now, it's dark and I'm approaching an 'English School' located in a residential area. I think this will be a good place to take things slow and land. I enter the school and I am welcomed by a good vibes lady in her fifties with red spiky short hair as is common. She welcomes me to sit at a table and invites me to cookies. The place is very simple: just a large room with a reception desk on the left and the table at the center but the scene feels cohesive and vivid. The cookies fall to the floor and I take advantage of it to stabilize, slowly picking up the pieces and feeling the realness of the dream. I put them back on the table and sit beside the lady (I don't even eat any cookie, ha). She takes the role of a counselor and invites me to speak. She reassuringly says she can be 57 or 35, as I wish. I respond I am more comfortable with 35 (closer to my age yet still some way). I immediately feel awkward about my answer but I remember she said it as in, she's not this body but a manifestation of ideas. So I bring up the topic for which I have actually been to counselling. I talk slow, taking my time, stopping at each sentence. Suddenly, the dream ends and I'm bummed. It would have been useless for me to spend an hour talking, I already know it all. I kind of wish I would have let her speak. I didn't accomplish my 'goals,' except the one to take it slow. It was a good vibe lucid dream even though it wasn't 'productive,' haha. It's actually possible I had an FA because I did dream after but I don't remember if I woke up and went back to sleep or what._

*Competition total: 35 pts*

----------


## dolphin

*night 10*
5 dreams = 5 points
lucid dream (3 minutes) = 5+2 points

*night total = 12 points
competition total = 91 points
total lucid time = 29 minutes*

----------


## michael79

*10.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
2x dream = 2pt
Total: 3pt

*11.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
1x dream = 1pt
1x fragment = .5pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt the first successful FILD
10 min = 4pt
Total: 11.5pt

*Month total: 83pt
Total lucidity: 44 min
*

----------


## zelcrow

April 11
2 Non-lucids = 2.0 
2 Non-lucid Fragments = 1.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 4.0
Contest total = 43.5

----------


## RelicWraith

Hmmm...

*Nights 7 - 11*
Non-Lucid Dreams (6) - 6 points
Dream Fragments (5) - 2.5 points
Lucid Dream (1) - 5 points
LD Duration (>5 minutes) - 2 point

*Sub-Total 15.5 points* 
*Competition Total - 35.5 points*

----------


## michael79

*12.04*
2x wbtb = 2pt
3x dream = 3pt
2x Semi-Lucid dreams = 2pt from FILD attempt
Total: 7pt

*Month total: 90pt
Total lucidity: 44 min*

----------


## dolphin

*night 11*
3 dreams = 3 points

*night total = 3 points
competition total = 94 points
total lucid time = 29 minutes*

----------


## zelcrow

April 12
7 Non-lucids = 7.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 8.0
Contest total = 51.5

Happy Lucid Dreaming Day everyone!!!   ::fuckyeah::

----------


## dolphin

*night 12*
3 dreams = 3 points
lucid dream (1 minute) = 5+2 points

*night total = 10 points
competition total = 104 points
total lucid time = 30 minutes*

----------


## Occipitalred

*April 12*
3 dreams: 3 pts
1 wbtb: 1 pt
*April 13*
1 dream: 1 pt

*Competition total: 40 pts*
April Lucid Time: 4 min

----------


## zelcrow

April 13
1 Non-lucid Fragment = 0.5

Night total = 0.5
Contest total = 52.00

----------


## dolphin

*night 13*
3 dreams = 3 points

*night total = 3 points
competition total = 107 points
total lucid time = 30 minutes*

----------


## zelcrow

April 14
4 Non-lucid = 4.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 5.0
Contest total = 57.00

----------


## 9sk

4/6: 1 dream
4/7: 1 dream
4/8: LD (5 + 2 = 7 total, 10 min long = 11 total)
4/8: 1 dream 
4/9: fragment (total 12.5)
4/10: 1 dream
4/12: somewhat lucid (18.5, less than 5 min = 20.5 points)
4/13: Lucid (25.5 points, probably 20 min? 35.5 pt total)
4/14: 1 dream (36.5 total)

----------


## dolphin

*night 14*
1 dream = 1 point
lucid dream (2 minutes) = 5+2 points

*night total = 8 points
competition total = 115 points
total lucid time = 32 minutes*

----------


## michael79

*13.04*
2x wbtb = 2pt
2x dream = 2pt
Total: 4pt

*14.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
3x dream = 3pt
Total: 4pt

*15.04*
2x wbtb = 2pt
2x dream = 2pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt DILD from SSILD
Dream time 10min = 4pt
Total: 13pt





> I was in my home when I got a visit from an good friend, I was surprised, but in the same time I was shocked. I thought how he can be here and smiling, I know he died, in that time I already was knowing I was dreaming. I got angry and frustrated, and just wanted to end the dream then and there, I tried but dream didn't end, it was too stable. I got outside and the only word that came to my mind was alive, there were many people outside walking around talking and laughing. From the warm air, the sunlight I was feeling on my skin, the dust on the ground, the butterfly's around me, even the feeling of gravity on my body, occasionally there were some mosquito trying to bite me. The green nature, the flowers and puffy clouds in the sky, they were magnificent. I tried to fly away, but couldn't, I tried to change something, but nothing happens, I tried to create life, but didn't work. Then an idea hit me, I was too deep in the phase and because of that my control sucked, I remembered Mr Raduga was talking about this in some of his works. After some time satisfied with what I saw, I tried to end the experience, on the fifth try I finally succeeded.




*Month total: 111pt
Total lucidity: 54 min*

----------


## RelicWraith

Same exact score as last time. That's a coincidence.

Nights 12 - 14
Non-Lucid Dreams (3) - 3 points
Dream Fragments (11) - 5.5 points
Lucid Dream (1) - 5 points
LD Duration (>5 minutes) - 2 points

*Sub-Total 15.5 points*
*Competition Total - 51 points*

----------


## Nfri

Half the contest is over, everyone doing great job, few of us are bit slacking lately (me included  :Oops: ) hopefully more peaceful lucid nights are coming soon

6. wbtb+1d =2p
7. wbtb +1d=2p
11. wbtb+1d+1f=2,5p
12. 1d= 1p
13. 1 during nighmare got very short lucidity= 5p + 2p 
15. 1d 

*total 9+15,5=24,5 points*

*SCORE SHEET UPDATED*

Attachment 10309

----------


## zelcrow

April 15
3 Non-lucids = 3.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 4.0
Contest total = 61.00


I hope some more peaceful lucids are on the way for all of us too, Nfri!

----------


## 9sk

how do yall have 100+ points jesus

----------


## Nfri

last night
1 dream, 1 fragment, 1 wbtb

*24,5+2,5=27 points total*

----------


## dolphin

*night 15*
3 dreams = 3 points

*night total = 3 points
competition total = 118 points
total lucid time = 32 minutes*

----------


## zelcrow

April 16
7 Non-lucids = 7.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 8.0
Contest total = 69.00

I have a harder time having LDs when my partner's in the bed with me.  ::whyme::  She tends to move around in the latter half of the night.  Anyone else dealing with this under the circumstances this April? I think I'm going to get the yoga mat out and sleep on that with WBTB.

----------


## Sivason

04-16-20
3 lucid under 5 min=21
2 dreams=2
points for night=23

----------


## dolphin

*night 16*
2 dreams = 2 points

*night total = 2 points
competition total = 120 points
total lucid time = 32 minutes*

----------


## Sivason

04/17/20 crazy cool video game dream=1 point
wbtb=1 point
total for night=2

----------


## zelcrow

April 17
2 Non-lucids = 2.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 3.0
Contest total = 72.00

----------


## dolphin

*night 17*
3 dreams = 3 points
lucid dream (1 minute) = 7 points

*night total = 10 points
competition total = 130 points
total lucid time = 33 minutes
*

----------


## zelcrow

April 18
8 Non-lucids = 8.0
1 Non-lucid Fragment = 0.5
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 9.5
Contest total = 81.5

----------


## dolphin

*night 18*
5 dreams = 5 points
lucid dream (2 minutes) = 7 points

*night total = 12 points
competition total = 142 points
total lucid time = 35 minutes
*

----------


## RelicWraith

Nights 15 - 18
Non-Lucid Dreams (7) - 7 points
Dream Fragments (6) - 3 points

*Sub-Total 10 points*
*Competition Total - 61 points*

----------


## zelcrow

April 19
3 Non-lucids = 3.0
1 Non-lucid Fragment = 0.5

Night total = 3.5
Contest total = 85

----------


## zelcrow

April 20
6 Non-lucids = 6.0
1 Lucid = 5.0
1-5 Minutes = 2.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 14
Contest total = 99

Finally, an LD!  A short one, but still an LD.  The dry spell is technically broken  ::banana::

----------


## michael79

*16.04*
2x wbtb = 2pt
3x dream = 3pt
Total: 5pt

*17.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
4x dream = 4pt
Total: 5pt

*18.04*
2x wbtb = 2pt
2x dream = 2pt
Total: 4pt

*19.04*
4x dream = 4pt
Total: 4pt

*20.04*
2x dream = 2pt
2x wbtb = 2pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt SSILD
Time 20 mins = 8pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt FILD
Time 18 mins = 8pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt VILD from SP
Time 2 mins = 2pt
Total: 37pt


*Month total: 166pt
Total lucidity: 94 min*

----------


## zelcrow

April 21
2 Non-lucids = 2.0
4 Non-lucid Fragments = 2.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 5.0
Contest total = 104

I remembered two fragments during my afternoon walk so I updated my score by one point.

----------


## michael79

*21.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
2x dream = 2pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt DILD
Time 1min = 2pt
Total: 10pt

*Month total: 176pt
Total lucidity: 95 min*

----------


## dolphin

*night 19*
1 dream = 1 point

*night 20*
1 dream = 1 point

*subtotal = 2 points
competition total = 144 points
total lucid time = 35 minutes*

----------


## zelcrow

April 22
2 Non-lucids = 2.0
1 Lucid = 5.0
1-5 Minutes = 2.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 10.0
Contest total = 114

----------


## dolphin

*night 21*
1 dream = 1 point
lucid dream (2 minutes) = 5+2 points

*night total = 8 points
competition total = 152 points
total lucid time = 37 minutes*

----------


## michael79

*22.04*
2x wbtb = 2pt
5x dream = 5pt
Total: 7pt

*Month total: 183pt
Total lucidity: 95 min*

----------


## zelcrow

April 23
2 Non-lucids = 2.0

Night total = 2.0
Contest total = 116

----------


## dolphin

*night 22*
2 dreams = 2 points

*night 23*
1 dream = 1 point
lucid dream (2 minutes) = 5+2 points
lucid dream (3 minutes) = 5+2 points

*sub total = 17 points
competition total = 169 points
total lucid time = 42 minutes*

----------


## michael79

*23.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
3x dream = 3pt
Total: 4pt

*24.04*
2x wbtb = 2pt
3x dream = 3pt
Total: 5pt

*Month total: 192pt
Total lucidity: 95 min*

----------


## 9sk

> 4/6: 1 dream
> 4/7: 1 dream
> 4/8: LD (5 + 2 = 7 total, 10 min long = 11 total)
> 4/8: 1 dream 
> 4/9: fragment (total 12.5)
> 4/10: 1 dream
> 4/12: somewhat lucid (18.5, less than 5 min = 20.5 points)
> 4/13: Lucid (25.5 points, probably 20 min? 35.5 pt total)
> 4/14: 1 dream (36.5 total)



4/15: 1 dream, 1 fragment, WBTB (39 total points)
4/16: 1 dream, try WBTB
4/17: 1 fragment
4/18: 1 fragment
4/19: 1 dream, 1 fragment, WBTB (44.5 points)
4/20: 1 dream, WBTB
4/21: 2 dreams, WBTB
4/23: 2 dreams, WBTB
4/24: 1 dream (52.5 points)

----------


## dolphin

*night 24*
2 dreams = 2 points
lucid dream(3 minutes)= 5+2 points
lucid dream(2 minutes)= 5+2 points

*night total= 16 points
competition total= 185 points
total lucid time= 47 minutes*

----------


## 9sk

> 4/15: 1 dream, 1 fragment, WBTB (39 total points)
> 4/16: 1 dream, try WBTB
> 4/17: 1 fragment
> 4/18: 1 fragment
> 4/19: 1 dream, 1 fragment, WBTB (44.5 points)
> 4/20: 1 dream, WBTB
> 4/21: 2 dreams, WBTB
> 4/23: 2 dreams, WBTB
> 4/24: 1 dream (52.5 points)



4/25: 2 dreams, WBTB, Lucid dream for 20 minutes ( +13 points)
Total: 65.5 points

----------


## Sivason

at last report 37 points
since then
5 dreams = 5
5 wbtb=5
lucid x2 =10
lucid under 5=2
lucid over 20=10
additional total=32
Total so far=69

----------


## Occipitalred

I've been working on other projects and although I did continue to dream (and had a 1 min lucid) I did stop to journal. Here are some days I did journal

*April 14*
1 dream = 1 pt
*April 15*
4 dreams = 4 pts
*April 21*
2 dreams = 2 pts

and today *April 22*
2 dreams = 2 pts
1 lucid (6 min) = 5 pts + 4 pts

_I acquire lucidity in a silent dream. I can just feel my body hovering in darkness. I imagine propulsion from my legs and move up and around peacefully. Above me, I perceive like a water surface and break free from underneath, rising and then setting on the now hard shiny surface. The dream is still silent and I just walk bare feet. That sensation is alone in the silence of the dream. I feel disappointed but quickly remind myself to be patient. The dream will germinate. So I walk like so for a bit and then soon enough I am in a large shopping center. The first person to come out is Austin Powers. I am quite surprised my mind manifested him since I have never seen his movies but I approach him and figure out we are about to spar with sticks. So, we do that and some six friends of his, ordinary people, join his team. It's fun and the rhythm is a lot like that of me walking earlier. It ends as I am woken up._ 

*Competition Total: 58 pts*
*April Lucid Time: 10 min*

----------


## zelcrow

April 24
3 Non-lucids = 3.0
1 Non-lucid Fragment = 0.5

Night total = 3.5

April 25
4 Non-lucids = 4.0
1 Non-lucid Fragment = 0.5

Night total = 4.5
Contest total = 124

----------


## michael79

*25.04*
2x wbtb = 2pt
3x dream = 3pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt
Time: 2min = 2pt
Total: 12pt

*Month total: 204pt
Total lucidity: 97 min*

----------


## zelcrow

April 26
1 Lucid = 5.0
1-5 Minutes = 2.0
6 Non-lucids = 6.0
2 Non-lucid Fragment = 1.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 15.0
Contest total = 139

----------


## michael79

*26.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
1x semi lucid dream = 1pt
 4 hour long Astral Project Adventure, full control of my dream body and mind just like in normal lucid dream, but extended outside of REM. Finally met another Astral Projector from different Time Verse, learned a lot and received some gifts from him, that can connect us through again. He defeated death and now is living his two hundred birthday, Sir Tim Tumbarry(hard to spell) from Scotland, owning a Castle like house.

1x lucid dream = 5pt through VILD continue into semi lucid dream by this forum standard's.
Time: 10min = 4pt
Total: 11pt

*Month total: 215pt
Total lucidity: 107 min
*

----------


## dolphin

*night 25*
1 dream = 1 point

*night 26*
2 dreams = 2 points
lucid dream(3 minutes)= 5+2 points

*sub total= 10 points
competition total= 195 points
total lucid time= 50 minutes*

----------


## Occipitalred

Not many days left so I better be journaling again  :tongue2: 

*April 26*
1 dreams: 1 pt
*April 27*
2 dreams: 2 pts
1 wbtb attempt (only led to vivid dream): 1 pt

*Competition total: 62 pts
April Lucid Time: 10 min*

----------


## RelicWraith

Woof. I really let myself go this last week...

Nights 19 - 26
Non-Lucid Dreams  - 1 points
Dream Fragments - 0.5 points
WBTB (3) - 3 points
Lucid Dream - 5 points
LD Duration (12 minutes) - 6 points

*Sub-Total 15.5 points*
*Competition Total - 76.5 points*

----------


## michael79

*27.04*
2x wbtb = 2pt
2x dream = 2pt
4x fragment = 2pt
Total: 6pt

*Month total: 221pt
Total lucidity: 107 min
*

----------


## zelcrow

April 27
3 Non-lucids = 3.0
2 Non-lucid Fragment = 1.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 5.0
Contest total = 144

This month sure has zipped by so far!

----------


## zelcrow

April 28
1 Non-lucids = 1.0

Night total = 1.0
Contest total = 145

----------


## Occipitalred

*April 28*
1 dream: 1 pt
*April 29*
3 dreams (semilucid): 3 pt

*Competition total before April 30*: 66 pts
*Total lucid time before April 30*: 10 min

1 last night!

----------


## dolphin

*night 27*
0 points
*night 28*
3 dreams= 3 points

*sub total= 3 points
competition total= 198 points
total lucid time= 50 minutes*

----------


## michael79

*28.04*
2x wbtb = 2pt
2x dream = 2pt
Total: 4pt

*29.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
1x dream = 1pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt VILD
Time: 5 min = 2pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt DEILD
Time: 7 min = 4pt
1x semi lucid dream = 1pt
Time: 60 min = 0pt

*Month total: 244pt
Total lucidity: 119 min*

----------


## zelcrow

April 29
4 Non-lucids = 4.0

Night total = 4.0
Contest total = 149

Just one more night!

----------


## michael79

*30.04*
1x wbtb = 1pt
1x dream = 1pt
1x lucid dream = 5pt DILD
Time: 2 min = 2pt

*Month Final: 253pt
Total lucidity: 121 min*

Need some time to make my own statistics, what is the bad, what is the good.

----------


## Occipitalred

*April 30 - Final Night*
2 dreams: 2 pts
1 lucid (7 min) : 5 pts + 4 pts

*Lucid*
During the dream, I had been in school working on a project but now was time to take the bus back home. I left the building and surprisingly, I was home, just outside. Funnily, this was troubling because I was going to miss my bus back home (This is a recurrent theme for me: transit. The logistics are often wrong in dreams and it always induces confusion and stress, that I'm gonna miss the transport and gonna get to the destination late or never). I was starting to be nervous about how I was gonna resolve this problem (funnily enough, all I had to do was go home, I was there already, haha, but it just made sense that to go from A to B, I needed to take the bus even if I was already at B). Then, a neighbor I use to take the bus with passed by in a yellow race car, telling me to follow her. Relieved, I run after the race car, At every intersection, she would speed through each branch and surprisingly come back to take another branch. Running behind her, I had the aha moment that I was dreaming so I tried to speed faster, yet, I could only run slowly. Arriving at the last intersection, I was still slow and concentrating on the car hoping not to lose it behind a corner. I'm used to objects not having permanence once they're out of my sight. Luckily, as I came around the corner, I saw the race car with all its particular details still intact. We're in my neighbor's driveway with her friend. She tells me the bus will pick us up here. We talk about a few things, and the scene changes a bit. For example, soon, I am explaining how I feel to the friend in Spanish, telling her normally, to go home, taking the bus, we'd take the bus from school, not from home, but suddenly now, we're at home. How odd. During this scene, I'm focused on my Spanish and the environment is gone. It's just me and the friend, but once I'm done this segment, we're again in the same environment. Soon enough, cops arrive. (Generally cops are a pattern in my dreams when my logic and the logistics of the dream are not congruent and I feel guilty. A second pattern is that when things are odd, I often try to make sense of things by expecting a danger (as if oddness was a bad omen). My intention regarding these patterns is to accept weirdness in dreams as neutral rather than negative, or dangerous). So here in the dream, I don't expect anything regarding the cops. I simply sit on the porch with the two girls. The cops, which are no longer necessarily cops install things on the lawn and set up really loud music that make the porch vibrate and we bounce as a result of the sound, our heads inconsequentially hitting the ceiling. This mellows out and now the music is less impactful. The people on the lawn (the ex cops) are serving barbecue type lunches and snacks on paper plates that we pass along on the porch. We are a few now enjoying the picnic and we talk and eat until I wake up.


*Competition Final Total: 77 pts
Total April Lucid Time: 17 min*

*Competition Take Away*
Something I found interesting with this competition was the measuring of time. I hadn't been measuring my lucid dreams time before and because I can think through a dream memory so fast, I'd often assumed they were just about 1 min. While many were for sure just 1 min because I woke up instantly, this competition has made me realize my lucid dreams are quite longer than I imagined. I'd even want to start estimating my general dream times, but it's so odd. For example, my first hint that my dreams were longer than 1 minute is that dream recall takes me a long time. Going through each of my dream when I wake up takes me minimum 10 minutes if not 30 minutes. So I thought, they're probably longer. And maybe a way to measure the time is measure how long it takes to relive the dream. So the first dream I measured, I did by going through it and trying to do it at the same pace as I had imagined. My timer counted 4 min. But then, how much did I rush? How much did I lag? Today, I used a different technique. I divided the dream into parts: Chasing the car, talking with neighbor, cops arrival and transition, barbecue party. I then estimated each section, in this case 1 minute or 2. Whatever felt right. But, I know any of these scenes, would have been longer in real life. For example, the car chasing scene which I estimated 1 minute. I know it takes me 10 minutes to go that distance in real life. In the dream, I was running, but in slow motion. I do believe dreams do not require full motion through space (a lot is just filled in by the mind). So walking a 10 minute distance is probably just 1 minute worth of walking with the gaps filled in by your mind. The dream seemed continuous but it did not feel like 10 minutes to me. The scenes when there is conversation, I assume they are longer because conversation often feels like it passes faster. So, that's what's been going on in my mind, calculating the times. I think it's an interesting exercise. Measuring dream time is quite something. If anything, I think it's shown me my dreams can be longer than I thought and hopefully this will give me the confidence to make them longer / more stable. So thank you for this competition Nfri, and all the participants!

----------


## dolphin

*night 29*
3 dreams= 3 points
lucid dream (2 min)= 5+2 points

*final total= 208 points
total lucid time= 52 minutes*

Thanks for hosting this, Nfri!

----------


## zelcrow

April 30
5 Non-lucids = 5.0
1 WBTB = 1.0

Night total = 6.0
Contest total = 154

The end has come!  It has been fun participating in this contest.  Thank you for hosting!  Hopefully this has sewn the seeds for more lucidity among us :smiley:   I'll be looking forward to the next one.

I would also like to say thanks to you, Nfri!

----------


## michael79

*Statistics for the month*
*45x WBTB
55x Non-Lucid dreams
14x Semi-Lucid dreams
17x Lucid Dreams
Total time lucid: 121min
Total Dreams: 86
Final points: 253pt*

Average time lucid: 7min
0.56 dreams per day on average

16% are Semi lucid from 86x dreams in total
20% are Lucid from 86x dreams in total
Thanks to this first competition I understood my weaknesses and strong points, and gonna work on them to improve my results.
I hope we all had fun doing this  ::D: 

Thank you Nfri for hosting this competition for us :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

I was last at 69 but have not been paying enough attention. Since then:
wbtb x2 =2 lucid (2 min) x 2=14 dreams (2)=2
total=18
Final total =87

----------


## RelicWraith

Guess it's back to the drawing board for me...

Nights 19 - 26
Non-Lucid Dreams  (5) - 5 points
Dream Fragments (3) - 3 points
Lucid Dream (3) - 15 points
LD 1  Duration (4 minutes) - 2 points
LD 2 Duration (1 minute) - 2 point
LD 3 Duratioon (3 minutes) - 2 points

*Sub-Total 29 poiints points*
*Competition Total - 105.5 points*

----------


## Nfri

4 fragments = 2p
6 dreams = 6p
3 wbtb = 3p
27+11= *38 contest points total*

I was remembering more dreams, but i did not dj them so it does not count. Dream recall and dream journaling is crucial for lucid dreaming which is important to have always on mind even though it can sometimes be pain in the as*. Also it is not to take lightly power of wbtb, as other high point contestants showed us. This month im dj every night except one night. Dream recall is improving and it is starting to be automatic.

*Occipitalred*




> Competition Take Away
> Something I found interesting with this competition was the measuring of time. I hadn't been measuring my lucid dreams time before and because I can think through a dream memory so fast, I'd often assumed they were just about 1 min. While many were for sure just 1 min because I woke up instantly, this competition has made me realize my lucid dreams are quite longer than I imagined. I'd even want to start estimating my general dream times, but it's so odd. For example, my first hint that my dreams were longer than 1 minute is that dream recall takes me a long time. Going through each of my dream when I wake up takes me minimum 10 minutes if not 30 minutes. So I thought, they're probably longer. And maybe a way to measure the time is measure how long it takes to relive the dream. So the first dream I measured, I did by going through it and trying to do it at the same pace as I had imagined. My timer counted 4 min. But then, how much did I rush? How much did I lag? Today, I used a different technique. I divided the dream into parts: Chasing the car, talking with neighbor, cops arrival and transition, barbecue party. I then estimated each section, in this case 1 minute or 2. Whatever felt right. But, I know any of these scenes, would have been longer in real life. For example, the car chasing scene which I estimated 1 minute. I know it takes me 10 minutes to go that distance in real life. In the dream, I was running, but in slow motion. I do believe dreams do not require full motion through space (a lot is just filled in by the mind). So walking a 10 minute distance is probably just 1 minute worth of walking with the gaps filled in by your mind. The dream seemed continuous but it did not feel like 10 minutes to me. The scenes when there is conversation, I assume they are longer because conversation often feels like it passes faster. So, that's what's been going on in my mind, calculating the times. I think it's an interesting exercise. Measuring dream time is quite something. If anything, I think it's shown me my dreams can be longer than I thought and hopefully this will give me the confidence to make them longer / more stable. So thank you for this competition Nfri, and all the participants!



Thanks you too, it is always heart warming to hear the contest helped to realize something usefull.  :smiley: 
Also what I found out, is if your lucidity is high and continous, there is not difference in dreaming experience and waking experience, there are no gaps just waking self observing and experiencing, so the time estimation is much easier.

*zelcrow*




> The end has come! It has been fun participating in this contest. Thank you for hosting! Hopefully this has sewn the seeds for more lucidity among us I'll be looking forward to the next one.
> I would also like to say thanks to you, Nfri!



Thank you too!
Hope everyone of us will keep improving and djing over this upcoming month until the next contest start to show our progress!  :tongue2:   :smiley: 

*dolphin*




> Thanks for hosting this, Nfri!



Thanks you too buddy!

----------


## Nfri

April Lucid Contest is now over, hope everyone had good time working with our dreams and improving skills necessary for attaining lucidity.

 ::breakitdown::   ::breakitdown::   ::breakitdown::  BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO Michael79!  ::breakitdown::   ::breakitdown::   ::breakitdown:: 

I'm sending you winning points. (btw love your final stats)

 ::breakitdown::   ::breakitdown::   ::breakitdown::  Congratulation to every contestant for improvement and good work!  ::breakitdown::   ::breakitdown::   ::breakitdown:: 


SCORE SHEET UPDATED 

contest april.jpg 
(wrong picture replaced)

----------


## 9sk

sorry for not posting the rest of my points, I got busy





> 4/25: 2 dreams, WBTB, Lucid dream for 20 minutes ( +13 points)
> Total: 65.5 points



4/26: two dreams, WBTB (+3)
4/27: three dreams, WBTB (+4)
4/28: two dreams, WBTB (+3)
4/29: a fragment (+0.5)
4/30: a dream (+1)

Total:+11.5 = 77

----------


## Nfri

> sorry for not posting the rest of my points, I got busy
> 
> 
> 
> 4/26: two dreams, WBTB (+3)
> 4/27: three dreams, WBTB (+4)
> 4/28: two dreams, WBTB (+3)
> 4/29: a fragment (+0.5)
> 4/30: a dream (+1)
> ...



np, online table updated  :;-):

----------

